# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Ork workshop [close ups from a commission]

## J.Edward

Wasn't really sure where to put this, so I decided here, for now.
I recently finished up some work with a fellow Guild member, Steffen Brand.  :Smile: 
He works for Ulisses Spiele, and he contacted me to work on some encounter maps for the Wrath & Glory starter set.
Wrath & Glory is a Warhammer 40k rpg being developed by Ulisses, with approval from Games Workshop.

This was really cool for me, as I used to draw warhammer stuff as a kid/teen.
I loved all the spikey, jagged lines of old warhammer and wh40k.
I used to have the first Realm of Chaos book. Still have a number of old White Dwarf magazines.
I say - people are in some ways really missing out today.
There's more access, but the feel is different.
Waiting to get a new magazine.... it was good and bad, I guess.
Maybe zines will make a comeback.
[Chashio's gonna see what she can do about zines  :Wink:  ]

Anyways.... here are some close ups from the Ork workshop encounter map.
The full map is 24 x 30 inches. These were pretty big for what I usually do.
Can't post the full map yet. Not sure yet on the publishing date for the Starter set.
But you can check out Wrath & Glory at the Ulisses US website and follow with their email newsletter if you're interested.

Next week we'll have 4 more from one of the other encounter maps.
For now, 4 close ups from the workshop.
   -   

   -

----------


## ThomasR

Fantastic maps !

----------


## J.Edward

> Fantastic maps !


You are all over the web today, my friend  :Very Happy: 
Thanks Thomas  :Smile: 
I wasn't sure if this was clear or not, all of these close ups are from one map.

----------


## ThomasR

You were clear, don't worry  :Smile:  And I'm on a binge post easter week-end catch up  :Smile:

----------


## Abu Lafia

Oh, these are really cool. I always admired the whole artwork/design of GW. Great job grasping that 40k style and infusing it with your own here John. One can see you had your fun  :Smile:   I love the dirtiness and messiness (orcishness?) of the places, very inspirational! Btw. the wonderful acid pond map makes my fingers itching to push some necromunda gangers around that place  :Very Happy:

----------


## Arkidemis

I don't know if I should thank your or not, but looking at these are making me want to bust the airbrush out and work on some of the Tau models I have yet to paint. Very much so conflicted, maps or armies?  :Question: 

These snippits look great, they definately has an Ork feel about them. I look forward to seeing the whole map.

----------


## J.Edward

> Oh, these are really cool. I always admired the whole artwork/design of GW. Great job grasping that 40k style and infusing it with your own here John. One can see you had your fun   I love the dirtiness and messiness (orcishness?) of the places, very inspirational! Btw. the wonderful acid pond map makes my fingers itching to push some necromunda gangers around that place


Thanks Abu  :Very Happy:  I have a chaos tample and an imperial spaceship with the other two maps.
Which is interesting, as I might be the first person to officially map the inside of the Imperial Navy.
I think the only other space ship interiors were from Rogue Trader maybe.



> I don't know if I should thank your or not, but looking at these are making me want to bust the airbrush out and work on some of the Tau models I have yet to paint. Very much so conflicted, maps or armies? 
> 
> These snippits look great, they definately has an Ork feel about them. I look forward to seeing the whole map.


Thanks Arkidemis  :Smile: 
As I said to Abu, there will be a weird chaos temple and Imperial ship interior.
The chaos temple is weird because they had me do areas for all 4 chaos deities in one location.
But that one was really fun to do.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Very cool and dirty! I like the way you play with the light on those.

----------


## Bogie

Yeah, I miss the old "Dragon" magazine.  The 6 issues of "Gygax" were really nice until there were name ownership issues that pulled the plug.  The editor told me he was going to publish one of my maps/adventures in the next issue that never happened.  Ya never know.

Great maps John.

----------


## J.Edward

> Very cool and dirty! I like the way you play with the light on those.


Thanks Ilanthar  :Smile: 
It's a lot of fun messing with the light and shadow.
It started to get rather complex on the other maps.
But, once you get used to it, it's not so bad.



> Yeah, I miss the old "Dragon" magazine.  The 6 issues of "Gygax" were really nice until there were name ownership issues that pulled the plug.  The editor told me he was going to publish one of my maps/adventures in the next issue that never happened.  Ya never know.
> 
> Great maps John.


Thanks Bogie  :Smile: 

Yeah, it's sad how many rights issue problems there are within the rpg industry.
So much competition for what is arguably a small industry [by comparison to most other industries].
It would be cool to see a comeback of the magazine. I'd be happy to be involved in almost any magazine like those.
Dragon, Dungeon, White Dwarf, Polyhedron, RPG, No Quarter, even ones that are more story/fiction based and possibly less game based would be cool.
Like the old pulp fiction mags. Weird Tales, Analog, Worlds of IF, Galaxy, too many to name....
There's so much awesome lost art in those mags. So hard to get a hold of.
I just always liked magazines. sigh. Old days. Old folks. ;P

----------


## damonjynx

Great work as usual John. Were these done pen & paper and coloured digitally or digital from the outset?

----------


## J.Edward

> Great work as usual John. Were these done pen & paper and coloured digitally or digital from the outset?


Thanks Damon  :Smile: 
Digital from the start. The map was really big - 24" x 30" - so I wouldn't have been able to scan in any pencil drawn results.
It was easier on a number of levels to go straight digital.
Also, they had referenced a previous map of mine that was all digital as well.
So for continuity of style, digital was the choice.  :Wink: 

I'll have some new crops up in a short while of the next map - chaos temple.  :Smile:

----------

